# Currently on TSS 482, what is the best approach to PR? I’m totally lost



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi everyone! I’m currently onshore with a TSS 482 work permit of 2 years medium stream under ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer). I got this visa granted on 20 July 2019 with an employer and came onshore on 26 Oct 2019. Now, I’m moving to a different employer after getting the sponsorship transferred and starting work there January 2020. 

I’m totally lost as to what I should even be doing next to try for a PR due to the below list of questions,

1. My BE Engineering was on Aeronautical engineering and I will complete 6 years of work experience by July 2020

2. My current TSS 482 medium stream visa has a validity of 2 years and it expires by 20 July 2021. How many times can I get this renewed with my current employer?

3. I have PTE 90 in all modules and this score expires by 02 April 2022 (3 years validity for PR) 

4. Should I even try for 189? I’ve scheduled NAATI for February 2020 and if I clear it, my total migration points would be 80. If I wait till 7 July 2021, I’ll be at 85 points after assign 5 points for Australian work experience 

5. Can I try for 186 employer nomination scheme under TSS transition stream? If yes, I know I should complete 3 years with new new employer starting January 2020 which means the earliest I can apply would be by Jan 2023. 

What do you think my best way forward should be? Try for 189 myself or aim for 186? Highly appreciate any help on this. I’m just going to start work my new Australian employer this January prior to which I was here for 2 months on a deputation from an Indian employer and I’m starting to wonder if I made the right decision.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ultraquantum said:


> Hi everyone! Iâ€m currently onshore with a TSS 482 work permit of 2 years medium stream under ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer). I got this visa granted on 20 July 2019 with an employer and came onshore on 26 Oct 2019. Now, Iâ€m moving to a different employer after getting the sponsorship transferred and starting work there January 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- have you completed the ACS assessment? You may end up loosing all 6 years or somewhere between 2-6 if through RPL path due to the fact that you have non IT degree. 

2- no idea, check visa conditions or forum here. 

4- no chance for 189 in 2613** job code as current points needed to get an invite are 95 or above. From the pattern we have on hand is that it wouldnt come down to 80 time anytime soon because it's a long queue. I started thinking about PR back in 2017 and then trend for 2613 codes were 65-70. By the time I actually started it was 70-75 in 2018. Once I cleared everything it went from 75 to 95 this year alone. So no one can predict if things would stay same or go above. Chance for later are high so I would say you have no chance for 189 in current situation and given the long queue your EOI would expire first. 

5- depends on your visa conditions. 186 also supports offshore candidates so 3 year criteria might not be applicable. Better check your visa conditions and consult some MARA agent. 

Honestly speaking don't waste your time on 189. Look into 190 where you have better chance but each state is quite picky and they have their own criteria and many just open for a specific time period throughout year so you would have to keep an eye. If in NSW then you might be eligible for 190 as they nominate only ones who have worked and lived in NSW for one year. In future they may put some extra conditions so keep an eye on your intended states. 186 is worth a try so check with agent first and if you are eligible then give it a shot. If not then no need to worry about what would happen 2-4 years afterwards because things can change drastically thus putting you at disadvantage. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

ultraquantum said:


> Hi everyone! I’m currently onshore with a TSS 482 work permit of 2 years medium stream under ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer). I got this visa granted on 20 July 2019 with an employer and came onshore on 26 Oct 2019. Now, I’m moving to a different employer after getting the sponsorship transferred and starting work there January 2020.
> 
> I’m totally lost as to what I should even be doing next to try for a PR due to the below list of questions,
> 
> ...


2. If its medium-long stream you can renew your 482 unlimited times (if the sponsor allows this)

5. Yes, you need to have 3 years with current employer. However, 482 is a temporary visa and it be better for you to try for 190 now instead of waiting 3 years to get 186 (as it may change)


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks for your inputs Molboro. I’d definitely try for 190 but after what I have been reading about the current trends even 190 seems to be very difficult for me since I will be at 85 points if I clear NAATI this February. I will get to 90 points next year July 2021 if I claim 1 year Australian work experience.

The latest I can try for 190 with 85 points would be by July 2021 once I complete 6 years of work experience since my education is a non ICT bachelor degree.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

With your degree, you will have to do ACS with RPL and they will deduct 6 years from your experience.

As long as your ANZSCO remains on Medium - Long Term list at time of renewal; you can apply extension unlimited number of times - off course assuming employer is ready to sponsor.

Since you have 90 in all modules of PTE, I would suggest you to apply for 190 for NSW and VIC.

PS: I am on 482 as well and waiting for 189 grant; wanted to check how did you go about changing employer while on 482??


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

nikhileshp said:


> With your degree, you will have to do ACS with RPL and they will deduct 6 years from your experience.
> 
> As long as your ANZSCO remains on Medium - Long Term list at time of renewal; you can apply extension unlimited number of times - off course assuming employer is ready to sponsor.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your inputs nikhil. And yes, you can change your employer on 482 as well provided they submit a nomination and it is approved. You will have to find a sponsor who is willing to take over your sponsorship.

You mentioned I should try for NSW or VIC. Does having 90 in all modules of PTE constitute anything extra? As far as I know if you get 79+ you will get 20 points correct? Anyways, I am taking NAATI coming February and then will start skill assessment by July 2020 (that is when I complete 6 years of work experience) post which I will have 85 points (NAATI 5 points + State Sponsorship 5 points + existing 75 points). 

Have you also gone through the RPL route? The only query I have for VIC nomination is related to work experience required for my ANZSCO 261312. I will be getting a positive ACS assessment by July 2020 but do I have to wait for another 3 years post that to be eligible for VIC nomination? I am more keen on VIC since I'm currently going to be employed in Melbourne.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

ultraquantum said:


> nikhileshp said:
> 
> 
> > With your degree, you will have to do ACS with RPL and they will deduct 6 years from your experience.
> ...


The 3 years of job experience is after your assessment skill met date, which means you need extra 3 years after the 6 years since they will deduct the 6 years and none of these will be eligible to use as skilled employment. 

If you live in Victoria from January you won’t be eligible to apply for Nsw 190.


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

veshi said:


> The 3 years of job experience is after your assessment skill met date, which means you need extra 3 years after the 6 years since they will deduct the 6 years and none of these will be eligible to use as skilled employment.
> 
> If you live in Victoria from January you won’t be eligible to apply for Nsw 190.


So even 190 is out of my option? So now the only option I have is try for subclass 186 under transition stream. This is where I am totally lost and confused as to what I should even try next.

For 186, is there again any clause like I should have 3 years work experience as assessed by ACS in addition to the 3 years I need to complete with my employer despite having a positive assessment?

My current TSS 482 Visa on medium stream is only for 2 years and it ends on July 2021. How long or how many times can my employer keep extending this 482 Visa?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

ultraquantum said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > The 3 years of job experience is after your assessment skill met date, which means you need extra 3 years after the 6 years since they will deduct the 6 years and none of these will be eligible to use as skilled employment.
> ...


Yeah unfortunately 190 is out of your reach at the moment. 
To my knowledge they can extend 482 multiple times. 
And about 186 I would speak to your employer as their hr department should advise you of requirements. You do need skills assessment and relevant years of experience but I’m not sure if it’s only after the assessment skills met date or in general, but I would assume it’s probably after the skills met date. Maybe someone else can advise you here about this topic.


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

veshi said:


> Yeah unfortunately 190 is out of your reach at the moment.
> To my knowledge they can extend 482 multiple times.
> And about 186 I would speak to your employer as their hr department should advise you of requirements. You do need skills assessment and relevant years of experience but I’m not sure if it’s only after the assessment skills met date or in general, but I would assume it’s probably after the skills met date. Maybe someone else can advise you here about this topic.


Thanks again for your insights. I will speak to my HR to know a bit more. I hope they don't really look for relevant experience after the skills met date because it is pretty obvious that I have worked for my current employer for 3 years which should ideally account to relevant years. I tried finding more info from the immi site but the only conditions they mentioned is that I should show I have the skill and that i have completed 3 years with my nominating employer. I think if they are going to ask for 3 years after skills met date, the 186 transition stream is similar to 186 direct stream wherein the assessments are considered to be very stringent in comparison to transition stream. Who would have thought that my engineering degree is going to come back and bite me despite the fact that I am highly skilled in what I do.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

ultraquantum said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah unfortunately 190 is out of your reach at the moment.
> ...


You’re skills will be within the 3 years you’ve worked.. not extra! I’ve friends in same position as you and got their 186 few weeks back (in same job)


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

Molboro said:


> You’re skills will be within the 3 years you’ve worked.. not extra! I’ve friends in same position as you and got their 186 few weeks back (in same job)


So you mean the skill assessment met date does not matter? All that I need is a positive assessment and 3 years with my employer correct? i hope I understood what you said right, i would be extremely relieved if that is the case. Thank you so much for taking the time once again.


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi guys, my employer has offered to sponsor me for a 186 but they say that they cannot do so for the direct entry stream as I am essentially contracted by them, rather than being an employee with a contract (if that makes sense).

Is this correct?


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

Ciaran88 said:


> Hi guys, my employer has offered to sponsor me for a 186 but they say that they cannot do so for the direct entry stream as I am essentially contracted by them, rather than being an employee with a contract (if that makes sense).
> 
> Is this correct?


So under which stream is your employer currently offering for a 186?


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

ultraquantum said:


> Ciaran88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, my employer has offered to sponsor me for a 186 but they say that they cannot do so for the direct entry stream as I am essentially contracted by them, rather than being an employee with a contract (if that makes sense).
> ...


The TRT, apparently this condition doesn’t apply to that stream. I can’t find anything about this online though..

I’ll have to work for an additional 10 months with them to qualify though.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

If it makes you feel better, I'm currently on a 482 under the short term stream, sponsored by my company. My ANZSCO is 224999 which is basically a catch-all for anything in the business world that's not anything specific. In a nutshell - not eligible for 186 sponsorship.

My employer indicated to me that my occupation might go on the medium term list in March, but I didn't want to wait that long (and I can't bank on that happening). So I applied for PR on my own.

If your occupation is on the medium term list then DEFINITELY recommend you just wait it out 3 years and ask for your employer to sponsor you at that stage. Not sure about the whole "contractor vs. employee" thing but if you're sponsored by your employer now then they should be able to in the future.

At the end of the day it all comes down to the points you have (if applying independently, i.e. on a 189 or 190) and whether or not your occupation is on the list. I'm fortunate enough to live in the one state where my occupation is on the list for 190 (QLD), and am currently working there / meet all the criteria. But most aren't that lucky.

My suggestion: If your occupation is on the 189 list and you have the requisite number of points (I think the minimum points needed for all visas in December was 95 but that could go down in lieu of more people applying for the new regional 491) then go for it. If you don't, then try to get your points up (i.e. English, more work exp., etc.)

If your occupation is on the 190 list, you have a slightly better shot because it's up to the discretion of the states. In theory it's meant to be an easier visa to get because the skills you have are needed in the state. But it's up to the discretion of how they want to structure their list. QLD for example only has their nominations open for like 72 hours a year so you have to be on top of it.

All in all, there are options (and hey if none of these work then partner visa? But I get that's not feasible for everybody...)


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Turns out I missed an opportunity to apply for the 190 because I didn’t realise you couldn’t wait in the queue and had to apply on the very days it’s open.. 😞 crushing.

I am a doctor so I am on the 189 list and the Queensland 190 list so I will try again for the 190 when it next opens. Almost given up on 189.

Then if that fails then I go onto 482 and just wait until employer can sponsor me.

Do you know when the 190 is likely to reopen for QLD and do you know how many points you need to realistically get an invite?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Ciaran88 said:


> Turns out I missed an opportunity to apply for the 190 because I didn’t realise you couldn’t wait in the queue and had to apply on the very days it’s open.. 😞 crushing.
> 
> I am a doctor so I am on the 189 list and the Queensland 190 list so I will try again for the 190 when it next opens. Almost given up on 189.
> 
> ...


Yep that was me in July...I missed the opportunity because it closed. I followed BSMQ on Facebook and they kept up to date on when they were open. 

My suggestion is to create an EOI and wait for BSMQ to re-open, and once it's open (assuming your occupation is on the list) then click submit. Don't submit before then.

BSMQ indicated it would re-open in July but honestly I unfollowed them now that I received my invitation.

Also don't give up on the 189 yet because they may be just accepting high points while they figure out this whole regional visa thing. If you have over 65 points, submit an EOI as having one in the system is better than not having one in the system. You never know, they could accept 1,000 people one month (a formula only they have and I'll never figure out), and you may get an invite randomly. Of course it's better to have as many points as possible but the good news is with the 189 you can keep updating the EOI. It'll just change your date of effect.


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

ultraquantum said:


> Hi everyone! Iâ€™m currently onshore with a TSS 482 work permit of 2 years medium stream under ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer). I got this visa granted on 20 July 2019 with an employer and came onshore on 26 Oct 2019. Now, Iâ€™m moving to a different employer after getting the sponsorship transferred and starting work there January 2020.
> 
> Iâ€™m totally lost as to what I should even be doing next to try for a PR due to the below list of questions,
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am also on 482 TSS medium term visa and currently have 80 points for 189. Below are your answers!
1) 6 years will be deducted so you will get 0 years of work exp. since you have a Non IT or even Non EC degree. I know it's unfair. But that's what it is. Were you calculating 80 points including your work experience?

2) It can be renewed upto total 4 years max.

3) PTE with superior english skill is a must. So good that you have highest score.

4) Why do you have to wait till July 2021 to gain 5 points of Australian experience? You should get it in July 2020 after completing a year.

5) Try for 186. That is best option for you. You can always be in a queue for 189 and try your luck. That does not stop you from applying for 186. I think 85 points is a must for 189. 190 for Vic has very slim chances since in past one year, only 150 people have been invited in my category 2631312 :fingerscrossed:

How did you change employer on 482? I thought after closing of 457, it is almost impossible to change the employers on 482 ! Cheers:clap2:


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

diliprathore85 said:


> Hi,
> I am also on 482 TSS medium term visa and currently have 80 points for 189. Below are your answers!
> 1) 6 years will be deducted so you will get 0 years of work exp. since you have a Non IT or even Non EC degree. I know it's unfair. But that's what it is. Were you calculating 80 points including your work experience?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response diliprathore85. And yes, I did change my job with 482 and I am guessing it was simply because of an immediate demand with my skillset. Coming to the renewal part, why is it only 4 years total? I see some people say that you can have 482 multiple times. Do you mean in a single 482 grant, I can renew for a total of 4 years? Or overall I can only stay in Australia for 4 years and even if my employer is willing to sponsor my visa again, I can't?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultraquantum said:


> Thanks for your response diliprathore85. And yes, I did change my job with 482 and I am guessing it was simply because of an immediate demand with my skillset. Coming to the renewal part, why is it only 4 years total? I see some people say that you can have 482 multiple times. Do you mean in a single 482 grant, I can renew for a total of 4 years? Or overall I can only stay in Australia for 4 years and even if my employer is willing to sponsor my visa again, I can't?


You can work for only 4 years maximum in 482, irrespective of how many employers you have 
Your employer can sponsor you under 186 if he wants you to continue beyond 4 years
482 is designed to meet temporary shortage, not permanent 

Cheers


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

NB said:


> You can work for only 4 years maximum in 482, irrespective of how many employers you have
> Your employer can sponsor you under 186 if he wants you to continue beyond 4 years
> 482 is designed to meet temporary shortage, not permanent
> 
> Cheers


This detail is highly confusing. Based on what I read, there is a restriction on the number of times one can apply or renew for 482 visa is dependent on the stream their job code falls under. 

This is what I found,

Medium Term Stream 482 - Occupation on MLTSSL, *Renewable onshore and unlimited times*, Pathway to permanent residency (after 3 years)

Short Term Stream 482 - Occupation on STSOL, Renewable once onshore (2+2 max in total onshore) + more offshore, NO permanent residency pathway unless regional

I get that in a single 482 application one can only work for 4 years total. However, I think one can still apply for a fresh nomination and application for 482 even after 4 years if his skillset is on the MLTSSL.


----------

